# External thermal blinds



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have purchase an external windscreen and side window insulating blind, made by "Wigo" in Germany and supplied as a genuine Hymer part for my "A" class BC655. I decided from the outset to fit them myself, too far to travel from the Alps to CLC Saint-Dizier. The kit comprises the thermal screen, 2 pieces of standard awning rail about 83 cms long, pre-drilled with 6 holes. I think these are intended to be screwed above the side windows. There is also a selection of rubber tensioning bands. 

Can anybody offer any fitting advice? 

Regards Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm afraid I've never heard of 'Wigo' . . . I've searched [Google] but no luck, maybe your only solution is to re-contact them and find out fitting details.
We have external 'silver screen' on our van


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for that. Wigo have a website www.wigo-zelte.de, in German, so I have e-mailed them in English-hoping......

Mike


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*"Wigo"*

Hi Mike,
I have been hoping to find someone who has the Wigo brand of screen cover.

I cant buy a set for our new Hymer from Silverscreens as they do not make covers for new B SL model Hymers.

I saw the wigo type in the Movera catalogue - and also sent an e-mail to wigo - [email protected] responded and was very helpful.

The rails need to be fixed above the side windows - our dealer says they must be screwed and sealed.

My question is what is the quality like ?? - I dont mind paying a good price for the Wigo set if the material quality is good.
Their website says they remain pliable to -40c!!
Please let me know
cheers
Dave


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have a 1993 Hymer which has the awning type tracks above the front windscreen and both side windows/drivers door. I am bringing it out of storage at the weekend, so if you would like pics showing locations, just let me know. I have bought a Silverscreen that utilises these channels but have not had a chance to try it out as yet. Obviously, you would have to reverse the process and use the depth of your thermal screen to get a position for placement of the rails.

Regards

Dave


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Mike & Hymie I bought external screens from a company called Van Comforts this was for the new b544 sl the screens came from the Black Forest area they came with full fitting instructions and the chap from V/Comforts is very helpful well worth a phone call.

Alex.
Ps. The aluminium rails were not screwed but stuck on with sikaflex 221 which came supplied with blinds. A.


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Dave;

The quality looks great, but as they are not fitted yet I can't comment on their performance.

I like the idea of fixing them with Silkaflex 221 rather than screws, hope its strong enough, and have worked out where the awning rails should be.

Now, if I can only lay off ski-ing here for a day, I will stick them on!

Mike


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Wigo*

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the update - im going to order them today.

Glad you are enjoying the skiing!.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Hi Mike and Everyone

I have a set of Wigo external screen covers supplier by Hymer with my new B700 purchased about 18 months ago now, I have used them summer and winter and are excellent - used in Bavaria in January with external temp down to - 12 deg C

As describer awning rail fitted above side window, just slide in screens and tie down with elastic loops onto clips, really easy to fit

Hope that helps

Regards

Wiggy


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Wigo Screens*

Hi Wiggy,

Thanks for the recommendation.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. Took the plunge and have fitted themmyself. Fixed awning rail 40 cms down from roof seam and 5cms back from front edge seam. Used sicaflex 221 and small stainless self tapping screws (need small heads to pass into awning rail). Sicaflex by itself didn't do the trick, they just wouldn't stay in place. 

Mike


----------

